# California Emission car sold elsewhere?



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Is it legal to sell a california emmission car new from the dealer outside of california?

Seems like my Altima is a cali model but I bought it in New York.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

gfriedman said:


> Is it legal to sell a california emmission car new from the dealer outside of california?
> 
> Seems like my Altima is a cali model but I bought it in New York.


I don't see why. If anything, it'll have tighter emissions control and systems like pre-catalytic converter, air injection systems, etc.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

jserrano said:


> I don't see why. If anything, it'll have tighter emissions control and systems like pre-catalytic converter, air injection systems, etc.


Where might i find info on my Alty? Do these controls place restrictions on the cars performance?


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> Where might i find info on my Alty? Do these controls place restrictions on the cars performance?


More controls = less performance

If your chassis ID last 3 digits is EVA its a cali


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> More controls = less performance
> 
> If your chassis ID last 3 digits is EVA its a cali


Do you mean VIN number? I am not sure what the chasis id is.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

As far as I know the chassis # and the VIN # are the same thing, but your guess is as good as mine. I tried to research it but really didn't get any useful info.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> As far as I know the chassis # and the VIN # are the same thing, but your guess is as good as mine. I tried to research it but really didn't get any useful info.


Nah, not the VIN. You have to look on the door pillar label on the driver side. I think its called the transaxle code. It has 7 letters then either:

-EUA US model
-EVA California
-ENA Canada


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

jserrano said:


> I don't see why. If anything, it'll have tighter emissions control and systems like pre-catalytic converter, air injection systems, etc.


I found out that it affects your warranty - real sleazy!!! In the warranty booklet it says you must buy a california car in California, Massachusettes, or Vermont to be covered by the warranty. If your dealer ships the car into another state and sells it to you - you are not covered!!! I bought my car in Connecticut so I just wrote a complaint to the BBB about this.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

It isn't illegal to sell a Cali car outside of Cali. Only vice-versa (a non-cali car IN cali). Having more emission controls outside of California is a just a benefit to the government. They couldn't care more about you 1/4 mile times any more than they care about the health and safety of anyone in the US but themselves (don't get side tracked now). The use of heavy emission equipment (as long as it doesn't restrict gas mileage) is a bonus as far as I'm concerned. 

As far as your warruntee issue.... that sounds a bit shady not sleezy. That's something I would take up with someone with some legal knowledge. It doesn't make much sense unless only the dealerships in those states are qualified/allowed to carry those models and if you got it from a different state it means you bought it used off a dealer... did you buy yours new? *shrug* Good luck to you though. 

Darktide


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Darktide said:


> As far as your warruntee issue.... that sounds a bit shady not sleezy. That's something I would take up with someone with some legal knowledge. It doesn't make much sense unless only the dealerships in those states are qualified/allowed to carry those models and if you got it from a different state it means you bought it used off a dealer... did you buy yours new? *shrug* Good luck to you though.
> 
> Darktide


Yes, I already have cases open with many consumer affairs agencies and wrote letters to my state senators. Yes my car was new. I found out what is happening is that when dealers in the strict states (Cali, Vermont, Mass) have excess inventory they shift the inventory to surrounding states where the emission warranty does not apply. 

Again, I support clean air reforms but consumers should be treated fairly as well. At this point if you are buying a new car find out if you are being given a cali car (emission label under the hood lets you know) in a non-covered state, either demand a federal car or get warranty coverage in writing.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

Its definately not illegal. There was a time in 99 when all of nissans Maximas that rolled off the assmbly line were cali Spec.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It is not illegal and actually a common practice for the manufacturers to produce most cars as Cal emission cars. It is essentially required to meet government regulations for percentage of LEV, U-LEV, and other types of emission levels.
If you look at the transaxle ID, if the second to the last character is a "V" then it is a California emissions-equipped car if it is a "U" then it is a Non-California car. These codes apply to U13 models and possibly the L30. For L31 models check your engine label under the hood or in the General Information section of the Factory Service Manual. The California emission cars do not necessarily have reduced performance and depending on model year, usually just have a couple more sensors for things like EGR Temp.

Troy


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Troy, 

I realize now that this practice is widespread and not "illegal". Especially if dealers have excess inventory in areas where LEV is mandated it's common for them to shift these cars into nearby states to get rid of the overstock. So in western CT where I live there are alot of LEV coming in from new york city where its required. I don't necessarily have a problem with these cars and the cleaner air they provide. My issue is that if you look in the warranty booklet it states that these California vehicles are only covered by the extended emissions warranty if they are sold in California, Vermont, and Massachusettes. That's the rub. Say you were sold one of these cars in Colorado and the MAF went bad at 40K you have no coverage. If you bought the same car in Cali the MAF is covered to 70K miles (almost twice as long). That's why I'm pissed. Because you just know there are thousands of people out there getting screwed because of this. And the kicker is they probably don't even know they were sold a cali car. So they take on all these extra devices that can go bad (and are an expensive repair) without being informed by the dealer of the consequences. To be fair, it's not just Nissan that is doing this. Other manufacturers have the same warranty. I'm trying to get the attention of organizations that will take up this fight but the problem is you have to go state by state cause that's where these warranties are regulated.

Gene


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I forgot to reply to this last month/year...

I understand your issues but the normal factory warranty still applies to powertrain and emission parts if sold outside of California not the extended warranty on the few California-specific emissions components. Your example of the MAF is not one of those parts so would fall under the powertrain section of your warranty. Parts like those related to the air assisted injection system (automatic-equipped California models) would be covered under normal warranty but if they fail after and the car is registered outside of Califfornia would never notice because the emissions regulations are not as strict elsewhere. These components don't effect the operation or the efficiency.

Troy


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

But in alot of states I don't think a car will pass inspection if the SEL is lit. So regardless of which states have more stringent tests why should the extended warranty apply in some states and not others. And why aren't customers informed that they are being sold cars with emission components that are not covered. Point being that an informed consumer will not purchase a California vehicle unless they have extended warranty in writing. I guess I don't understand why Californians are covered and everyone else gets the shaft.

Gene


----------

